# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Impossible de mettre un sujet en suivi

## sammy33

Bonjour,

Je ne peux plus ouvrir l' onglet OUTILS DE LA DISCUSSION pour accéder au menu de mise en suivi.

----------


## Algo

Et pouvez vous ouvrir le menu de notifications du haut de page ? 
Avez vous essayer de vider le cache du navigateur ?

----------


## sammy33

Merci. Dans un 1er temps j' ai viré cookies , fichiers temporaires ...et ça marche. Je n' avais pas testé avant le menu de notifications mais  il fonctionne.

----------

